# Seared Scallops, Sweet Corn Sauce, Black Truffle



## ironchef (Feb 20, 2008)

Just a recent special at work. Pretty simple actually, but the flavors all work together. 

*Pan Seared Atlantic Diver Scallops*
_"Peas and Carrots", Roasted Wild Mushrooms, Potato Puree, Sweet Corn Sauce, Shaved Black Truffle_


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 20, 2008)

Love scallops...I had some small bay scallops on a bed of wilted spinach the other night...really nice. The only problem...they were just an appy! I wanted at least a double hand full..!!!!!


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 20, 2008)

Ditto what Uncle Bob said, I love scallops.  Any chance of the sweet corn sauce recipe?  Thanks for the pic!


----------



## JillBurgh (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes! I would love the sweet corn sauce recipe. Two of my favorite foods, corn and scallops (Black truffle ain't so bad either). Thanks for sharing, looks scrumptious!


----------



## ironchef (Feb 20, 2008)

The sauce has two seperate components but it's easy to make. Just make sure you use very fresh sweet corn or else you won't get the flavors. Adding sugar won't do it.

*Sweet Corn Sauce*

*Yield: 4-6 Servings*

6 ea., Fresh Sweet Corn (4 ea. for the sauce, 2 ea. to be sauteed)
1/2 c. Milk
6 Tbsp. Unsalted Butter
Kosher Salt
1 1/2 Tbsp. Chives, finely minced

*Method*:

Using a knife, carefully remove the kernels from the corn. Add the milk and the kernels for the sauce into a blender, and puree until smooth. Push through a fine chinois to extract the liquid only, and discard the pureed solids. Heat over medium while stirring to avoid burning until the natural starches thicken the sauce, about 5 minutes. Whisk in 4 Tbsp. of butter and season to taste with kosher salt. Reserve and keep warm.

Meanwhile, heat the remaining butter over medium heat and saute the remaining corn until tender, but still al dente. Season to taste with salt and mix in the chives just before serving.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm gonna try this sauce this summer!! Thanks IC


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 20, 2008)

Well...look wha...I mean WHO the cat drug in!!!!!!!!  

Thanks for posting something - we've missed you around here!!!


----------



## corazon (Feb 20, 2008)

Looks wonderful Ironchef! Scallops with the corn sauce sounds like a great combination. Dh doesnt like seafood  I'll save this idea for when my sister visits this summer. She loves scallops! Thanks IC (good to see you, by the way)


----------



## jennyema (Feb 20, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> I'm gonna try this sauce this summer!! Thanks IC


 
Those sweet little bay scallops are only in season in the winter though.  November to March.  This has apparantly been a good season for them and prices are down.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 20, 2008)

Mmmmmm, those look delish, IC. Thanks for the corn sauce recipe


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 20, 2008)

I thought you would say "fresh corn".  Thanks fo rthe recipe, it will have to wait a few months (no fresh corn around here now!), but I will make it this summer. I've been getting huge, fresh diver scallops that the sauce would be great with!


----------



## QSis (Feb 20, 2008)

Beautiful!

IC, I have a very difficult time getting anywhere near that lovely color on my scallops when I pan-sear them.  

I dry them as well as I can, get my cast iron pan as hot as I can, add just a T of oil, and place them in, leaving them alone for maybe 2 minutes.

What do you do?

Lee


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 21, 2008)

I'd like to know how you get them that lovely color, too. Also, did you score a diamond-like pattern on the scallops? It looks lovely.


----------



## Jeff G. (Feb 21, 2008)

ironchef said:


> The sauce has two seperate components but it's easy to make. Just make sure you use very fresh sweet corn or else you won't get the flavors. Adding sugar won't do it.
> 
> *Sweet Corn Sauce*
> 
> ...



Sounds awesome.  I wonder what would happen if you fried a little bacon and used that to saute the corn in....  add a little smoky bacon flavor.  That would go really well with the scallops....


----------



## ironchef (Feb 21, 2008)

Jeff G. said:


> Sounds awesome. I wonder what would happen if you fried a little bacon and used that to saute the corn in.... add a little smoky bacon flavor. That would go really well with the scallops....


 
Bacon would definitely add another dimension of flavor, and I love to accentuate seafood with pork products (i.e. prosciutto, chorizo, lup cheong, etc.), but in this case the flavor of the bacon would have overpowered the fresh corn flavor as well as the truffle. For this dish, my intent was to showcase the fresh flavor of both the scallop and corn, and have the truffles add balance to that. Because the product was so good, I didn't want to add too many flavors which would mask or detract from it.


----------



## ironchef (Feb 21, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I'd like to know how you get them that lovely color, too. Also, did you score a diamond-like pattern on the scallops? It looks lovely.


 
Yeah, scoring the surface of the scallop actually helps it caramelize more evenly. Usually, if you can't get a good color on your scallops, it's due to one of three reasons:

1. Too high of a water content
2. Not enough heat
3. Improper cooking technique (i.e. flipping over too soon)

What I usually do is, heat 2 Tbsp. of oil on high in a saute pan until smoking hot. Add the scallops and press down on each one so that the surface is even on the pan. Cook for about 45 seconds on high, then turn the heat down to about med-high. Don't move the scallops until the edges start to get a nice golden brown. Lift to check and see if the rest of the scallop is caramelizing. If it is, flip over and continue cooking to about medium doneness. 

The scallops that we get use are Atlantic Divers which have a low water content. The scallops available in most supermarkets are almost always previously frozen and have a very high water content. The best way to get the water out is to let them dry out overnight in the fridge on a rack with a pan underneath so that the water can drip out.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks IC. I know the water content is a big problem and always look for dry pack but even then, in San Antonio all I find is previously frozen. The fridge tip is one I will definitely try. I can't wait to make the sweet corn sauce. Luckily, I can get excellent sweet corn here and I can just imagine how this sauce will taste with scallops - my favorite food in the world.


----------



## Jeff G. (Feb 21, 2008)

ironchef said:


> Bacon would definitely add another dimension of flavor, and I love to accentuate seafood with pork products (i.e. prosciutto, chorizo, lup cheong, etc.), but in this case the flavor of the bacon would have overpowered the fresh corn flavor as well as the truffle. For this dish, my intent was to showcase the fresh flavor of both the scallop and corn, and have the truffles add balance to that. Because the product was so good, I didn't want to add too many flavors which would mask or detract from it.


Thanks..just hard to pass on bacon... but I will take your word on it..

Not living on the coast, I have only cooked scallops once.  I grilled them, coating them with garlic butter.  They were terrific...


----------



## amber (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks absolutely delicious, I love sea scallops.


----------



## QSis (Feb 22, 2008)

ironchef said:


> Yeah, scoring the surface of the scallop actually helps it caramelize more evenly. Usually, if you can't get a good color on your scallops, it's due to one of three reasons:
> 
> 1. Too high of a water content
> 2. Not enough heat
> ...


 
Wow, great post, IC!  I copied and saved the whole thing for next time!

Thanks!

Lee


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 26, 2008)

IC, I've been making a scallop entree at work, pan-seared, flip them once, up in the salamander to cook a bit more, when they're about "medium", pull them out, remove to a small plate and keep warm (carry-over cooking will finish them), and deglaze the cooking pan with a shot of white wine, then add in a bacon/veloute roux-thickened sauce.  Served over ham grits with peas scattered over the grits, then sauce over the peas and grits.

Have you thought about pan-roasting the corn to help bring out the natural sugars? It might add a color contrast and textural difference as well.


----------



## ironchef (Mar 3, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> Have you thought about pan-roasting the corn to help bring out the natural sugars? It might add a color contrast and textural difference as well.


 
Yeah, I tried a version to where I caramelized the corn when sauteeing and it was good, but it overpowered the sauce and all you tasted was the caramelized corn. 

But I was thinking of a dish to utilize the caramelized corn in. I have a couple of ideas but haven't gotten a chance to try them out yet.


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 3, 2008)

The only scallops available to me are flash frozen ... are they a good option or a "don't bother" ... especially the baby bay scallops?  Saw them at Sam's yesterday and wondered.  What should I be looking for?


----------

